
Feeling Good About the Future of Computer Science - rbanffy
https://www.cray.com/blog/feel-good-future-computer-science/
======
MollyR
My big fear is in our rush to optimize labor/workers for computer science we
will make them obsolete soon like most of the other workers in the face of
automation and ai.

I feel good about what technology can do, but not for the next generation of
computer science or tech workers.

~~~
tyingq
I imagine, though, that other workers already displaced by the fruits of our
efforts will bask in a little schadenfreude. Live by the sword...

------
rsbartram
Because a lot of focus now has been on STEAM programs around the country
supporting the fields of science, tech, engineering, art and math. These
programs are targeting our children from an early age to gain more interest
and attraction for up and coming students. [https://latechnews.org/raymond-
ealy-founder-steamcoders/](https://latechnews.org/raymond-ealy-founder-
steamcoders/) [https://latechnews.org/stem3-academy-open-house-
november-4/](https://latechnews.org/stem3-academy-open-house-november-4/)

------
sg0
I don't understand why this is in HN.

